
The Inescapable Pragmatism of Procedures - mpweiher
http://devblog.avdi.org/2015/12/04/the-inescapable-pragmatism-of-procedures/
======
ngrilly
This is an interesting point of view on the endless debate about procedural
versus functional programming. My personal opinion on this topic is that a
cooking recipe is easier to read (and write) in a procedural style, than in a
functional style :-)

------
toomim
This is inspir{ed,ing,ational,ation}.

